# Germany, Austria, Italy, racing in the 4 Peaks



## luv2mtb.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I will be heading to Germany in 2 weeks and will be racing in the Bike 4 Peaks Stage Race June 5-8th, leading up to the race I will be staying with family in the Gaildorf/Schwabish Hall area, for a 1.5 weeks I have been over there many times before but never with a bike, I know there many forest roads I can get lost on, is there any singletrack in the area? After the 4 Peaks race I will be heading to Bellagio Italy on Lake Como for 4 days then to Milan for 3 and back home, I'm sure the best way to get trail and ride info is from a local shop but anyone here ridden in these areas?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

luv2mtb.com said:


> I will be heading to Germany in 2 weeks and will be racing in the Bike 4 Peaks Stage Race June 5-8th, leading up to the race I will be staying with family in the Gaildorf/Schwabish Hall area, for a 1.5 weeks I have been over there many times before but never with a bike, I know there many forest roads I can get lost on, is there any singletrack in the area? After the 4 Peaks race I will be heading to Bellagio Italy on Lake Como for 4 days then to Milan for 3 and back home, I'm sure the best way to get trail and ride info is from a local shop but anyone here ridden in these areas?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


Ciao,
best way to get info about trails in Bellagio and Milano is asking to local riders;we have
a forum very similar to this one in Italy but I'm not allowed yet to post any link,so I'll send you a PM.
I'm sure you'll get some nice ideas from them.
Have fun!


----------



## luv2mtb.com (Apr 7, 2008)

Got your pm, thank you


----------

